# Wie sieht die Akzeptanz von Industrie 4.0 im Maschinenbau in der Praxis aus?



## tquest (27 September 2016)

Über Industrie 4.0 wird unendlich viel veröffentlicht - wie aber sieht die Akzeptanz von Industrie 4.0 unter den Maschinenbauern in der Praxis aus? In welchem Umfang ändern die Maschinenbauer denn tatsächlich die Maschinenautomation in Richtung Industrie 4.0? Diese Frage beantwort ein neuer Report im Quest Trend Magazin. Er baut auf der repräsentativen Marktuntersuchung auf, die persönliche Gespräche mit 150 wichtigen Maschinenbauern geführt hat. Der Link zu diesem Report lautet http://www.quest-trendmagazin.de/industrie-40/akzeptanz-von-industrie-40-im-maschinenbau.html.


----------



## mariob (27 September 2016)

Hi,
in der Zone hatten wir als Vorschlag für die neue DDR Fahne eine Katze und einen Kamm, Insider wissen was gemeint war.
Auch die dortigen Medien ließen diesen Mist solange hochkochen bis es keiner mehr lesen wollte. Funktioniert hat davon kaum etwas.
The same procedure as every Year.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## tquest (27 September 2016)

Mariob, das ist an dieser Stelle ein sachfremder Beitrag, der wie ein über die Regeln unaufgeklärtes Kind auf der Autobahnbrücke steht und seine Kinderschokolade auf die vorbeiflitzenden Autos plumpsen lässt.


----------



## Ralle (28 September 2016)

> *cyber-physical system*


noch nie davon gehört.

@tquest
Sei nicht böse, aber der Artikel ist Bullshit in meinen Augen.
Wer genau wurde befragt, was genau wurde gefragt?

PS: Wenn mich einer zu Dingsbums 4.0 befragt, kann ich auch dumm rumlabern und den Eindruck vermitteln, als habe ich Kennung und sei auf dem Weg so etwas umzusetzen. Schließlich will ich mir ja keine Blöße geben und vielleicht als BWL-er outen. In Wahrheit kenne ich nicht mal die wirklich echte Definition (gibt es die denn???). 
Also können eigentlich nur Fakten, Zahlen, technische Umsetzungen sprechen, eine Umfrage ohne ganz konkrete Definiton ist doch völlig fern von jeder Realität.

Ach so, nein, ich werfe nichts von Autobahnbrücken.


----------



## tquest (28 September 2016)

Danke für das kritischen Feedback. Die Marktuntersuchung beruht auf 150 Interviews mit Maschinenbaufirmen mit 100 und mehr Beschäftigten in den zehn automatisierungsrelevanten Maschinenbau-Branchen. Das sind 23% der in diesen Branchen tätigen 650 Firmen. Interviewpartner war das technische Management, hauptsächlich Leiter der Elektrokonstruktion, Technische Leiter.

Der verlinkte Report beantwortet nicht alle vernünftigen Fragen zur Marktuntersuchung. Deshalb verweist er in der rechten Spalte auf drei weitere Reports zu den Ergebnissen und den Methoden der Marktuntersuchung. Die linke Spalte enthält den Prospekt zur Studie mit dem kompletten 10 Seiten umfassenden Inhaltsverzeichnis.

Die Definition eines cyber-physical systems ist in dem Report in einer Fußnote angegeben worden.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 September 2016)

Meine Meinung,

traue nie einer Statistik die du nicht selbst ..........

Aber im Ernst, wie Ralle geschrieben hat. Natürlich, wenn man die großen Unternehmen fragt, ob man in Richtung Automation 4.0 oder "Big Data" wie man dass
so schön nennt arbeitet, will natürlich keiner zugeben, dass er damit nichts am Hut hat. Oder wer will schon sagen, davon wissen wir noch wenig bis gar nichts, brauchen
wir nicht. Jeder will da mitmischen ( allen voran natürlich die Vertreter ). Wenn man dann mal konkreter nachfragt, was macht ihr denn da und welchen Vorteil kann ich daraus
haben, dann werden alle wieder leiser. 
Ein Maschinenbauer ( für Transportanlagen ) erzählte mir, man werde Massen an Daten sammeln dann Wege optimieren. Als ich dann konkreter Nachfragte, wie dass auf der SPS
gelöst wird hieß es "Ja......... die Daten werden wir dann wohl manuell auswerten". Aha.

Für mich ist das ganze Prinzip nur für einen kleinen Teil von Anlagen sinnvoll.

Meine Meinung


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 September 2016)

tquest schrieb:


> Interviewpartner war das technische Management, hauptsächlich Leiter der Elektrokonstruktion, Technische Leiter.



Ich sehe das auch so wie Ralle ... 8)
Bist du denn ganz sicher, dass das technische Management eines Betriebes (also die Politiker), die Leute sind, die zu so einer Umfrage eine adäquate (also vernünftige) Antwort geben können ?


----------



## tquest (28 September 2016)

@DeltaMikeAir „Wenn man dann mal konkreter nachfragt…“ Das genau war die Aufgabe der Marktuntersuchung, nämlich: welche praktischen Änderungen in der Maschinenautomation in Richtung Industrie 4.0 sind bereits realisiert bzw. werden gerade realisiert bzw. sollen in naher Zukunft realisiert werden?

Was das technische Management darauf in Bezug auf nahezu die gesamte Automatisierungstechnik geantwortet hat, dokumentiert die Studie in 500 Statements der Maschinenbauer. Und weil die praktischen Änderungen Industrie 4.0 natürlich unterschiedlich entsprechen, sind alle Statements in fünf Entwicklungsstufen in Richtung Industrie 4.0 gegliedert. So ist für jeden Automatisierungsbereich eine Roadmap für zukünftige Weiterentwicklungen entstanden.

Dieses Vorgehen berücksichtigt auch das Vorgehen bzw. den Stand des zitierten Maschinenbauers aus der Fördertechnik. Es würde der Entwicklungsstufe entsprechen: „Änderungen in Richtung Industrie 4.0, aber noch keine Industrie 4.0 Qualität“.


----------



## tquest (28 September 2016)

@Larry Laffer Ja, da bin ich ganz sicher. Technisches Management = Leiter Elektrokonstruktion, Technischer Leiter, Leiter Entwicklung, Leiter Steuerungstechnik, spezielle Verantwortliche für die Umsetzung von Industrie 4.0. In der Nebenseite auch technische Spezialisten und Geschäftsführer Technik. Dieser Personenkreis ist für die technische Realisierung verantwortlich. Die Spanne der Realisierung in Richtung Industrie 4.0 ist allerdings sehr unterschiedlich. Sie beginnt bei Änderungen in Richtung Industrie 4.0, die aber noch nicht wirklich Industrie 4.0 entsprechen, über Realisierungen von Industrie 4.0 zu einzelnen Punkten, für Subsysteme bis hin zu Systemen = die ganze Maschine bzw. Anlage. Das Ganze ist ein Prozess, der in der Entwicklung ist und ddeshalb gliedert die Untersuchung alle Änderuzngen in Entwicklungsstufen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 September 2016)

> 66% der interviewten Maschinenbauer sind in Richtung Industrie 4.0  praktisch unterwegs, sei es,
> dass sie Industrie 4.0 bereits in einem  gewissen Umfang realisiert haben oder Änderungen in der
> Maschinenautomation in Richtung Industrie 4.0 in diesem Jahr realisieren  wollen. Diese Maschinenbauer
> produzieren 80% der untersuchten  Maschinen.



Ok, dass sind die Ergebnisse der Studie. Meine Erfahrungen im Feld auch mit größeren Unternehmen ist
eher, dass bei ihnen keinerlei Bedarf dafür besteht. Ich denke dass liegt vor allem daran, dass noch keiner
so richtig weiß, was möglich werden soll und was man alles machen kann. Mir fehlen auch diese Infos.
Aber gut. Die Dinge wandeln sich und ich bin auf neues gespannt.

Allesdings sehe ich das befragen von technischen Führungspersonen auch skeptisch. Klar, wen soll man sonst
fragen. Es sind ja letztlich die Ansprechpartner. Aber was sollen die schon antworten. Jeder will ja auch sein
Unternehmen darstellen. Interessant wird das ganze eher, wenn sich pfiffige Programmierer damit auseinandersetzen
und deren Ideen dazu umgesetzt werden.



Mit Grüßen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 September 2016)

Hallo zusammen, sagen wir mal: Dass die Vernetzung zunimmt, 
auch über Internet ist wohl unbestritten, wie auch immer das
Kind genannt wird.

Allerdings bezweifle ich, dass die Maschinenbauer hier eine 
treibende Kraft sind. M. E. ist der Maschinenbau im Spannungsfeld
zwischen den Anlagenbetreibern (meist Großunternehmen), die 
optimieren und sparen wollen – und den Anbietern von Lösungen, 
sei es Siemens als Komplettanbieter oder Spezialisten wie Insys 
oder MB connect Line, die sich die Kommunikation auf die Fahne 
geschrieben haben.

Gibt ja auch was aktuelles dazu im Forum:

http://www.sps-forum.de/werbung-und-produktneuheiten/84260-industrie-4-0-und-iot-der-produktion.html

Aus dieser Sicht macht eine Statistik beim Maschinenbau wenig Sinn,
aber mir egal, ich muss die Studie ja nicht kaufen.

Mit dem Begriff cyber kann ich auch nichts anfangen, weil ich ihn 
viel zu ungenau finde. Aber selbst das Handelsblatt turnt damit:

http://veranstaltungen.handelsblatt.com/cybersecurity/

Er gehört wohl zum guten Ton.


----------



## Rudi (28 September 2016)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Mit dem Begriff cyber kann ich auch nichts anfangen, weil ich ihn
> viel zu ungenau finde. Aber selbst das Handelsblatt turnt damit:
> 
> http://veranstaltungen.handelsblatt.com/cybersecurity/
> ...



Da kann einen gleich schlecht werden.


----------



## Blockmove (28 September 2016)

Läßt man mal die ganzen Buzzwords und Hirngespinste weg, dann ist I4.0 im Kern eigentlich nichts anderes als die Erfassung, Verknüpfung, Auswertung und Kopplung von verschiedenen Daten aus diversen Systemen. Das können die Sensordaten in der nebulösen Cloud für sinnfreies Big Data sein, aber auch ein durchgängiges, intelligentes Alarmmeldesystem einer Fertigungslinie mit Linienvisualisierung, Kopplung zu MES, Logistik und Alarmierung der Instandhaltung.
Für mich ist ein großer Nutzen des ganzes I4.0-Hypes, dass sich Fertigungsplanung UND Maschinenbauer UND IT von Beginn der Planungen an den Tisch setzen und vernünftige Schnittstellen definieren. Und wenn dies der Fall ist, dann hat I4.0 auch einen  Nutzen und Mehrwert.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 September 2016)

Das ist vollkommen richtig, was du da schreibst, Dieter.
Aber ... das ist nichts Neues sondern das ist eigentlich ein Thema (aber das hatten wir ja schon mal in einem anderen Thread), mit dem sich viele Leute schon sehr lange beschäftigen und das von Vielen auch schon in der einen oder anderen Weise umgesetzt ist/wird - und zwar schon lange bevor das Schlagwort "Industrie 4.0" erfunden worden ist ...

Und ... verallgemeinern läßt sich das m.E. nicht. Das ist für mich eine stark Unternehmens-bezogene Angelegenheit ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Blockmove (28 September 2016)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Das ist vollkommen richtig, was du da schreibst, Dieter.
> Aber ... das ist nichts Neues sondern das ist eigentlich ein Thema (aber das hatten wir ja schon mal in einem anderen Thread), mit dem sich viele Leute schon sehr lange beschäftigen und das von Vielen auch schon in der einen oder anderen Weise umgesetzt ist/wird - und zwar schon lange bevor das Schlagwort "Industrie 4.0" erfunden worden ist ...
> 
> Und ... verallgemeinern läßt sich das m.E. nicht. Das ist für mich eine stark Unternehmens-bezogene Angelegenheit ...



100% ACK
Nur jetzt macht man einen Hype draus.
Es werden Fördermittel abgegrast.
Selbsternannte Spezialisten (viele wissen gerade mal wie man Fertigung schreibt) verkaufen I4.0 wie die Scharlatane im Wilden Westen früher ihr Snakeoil
Ganze Wälder müssen dran glauben für das Papier der Hochglanzbroschüren und Artikel in Zeitschriften. 

Larry denk mal so 10-15 Jahre zurück ... Damals wurde XML in der Automatisierung mit den gleichen Schlagworten und angeblichen Vorteilen beworben.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mariob (28 September 2016)

Womit wir wieder bei Katze und Kamm sind .

Ist nunmal so
Mario


----------



## Rudi (29 September 2016)

mariob schrieb:


> Womit wir wieder bei Katze und Kamm sind .
> 
> Ist nunmal so
> Mario



Ich dachte das ist "Kette und Kamm"


----------



## mariob (29 September 2016)

Hi,
nein die Katze stand für CAD....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## ducati (2 Oktober 2016)

mariob schrieb:


> Hi,
> in der Zone hatten wir als Vorschlag für die neue DDR Fahne eine Katze und einen Kamm, Insider wissen was gemeint war.
> Auch die dortigen Medien ließen diesen Mist solange hochkochen bis es keiner mehr lesen wollte. Funktioniert hat davon kaum etwas.
> The same procedure as every Year.
> ...



Da gabs doch so nen coolen Film dazu... wie hiess der doch gleich?
Ansonsten erinnert mich einiges wad hier im Westen Grad so abgeht auch an die DDR... Hoffentlich wird das Ende der Geschichte nicht auch die Pleite 
PS: Zwei schräge Vögel hieß der.
https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zwei_schr%C3%A4ge_V%C3%B6gel

http://www.golem.de/news/ddr-hackerfilm-zwei-schraege-voegel-mit-erotik-und-kybernetik-ins-perfekte-chaos-1409-109172.html


----------



## Ralle (4 Oktober 2016)

Nur mal das hier zum Thema IoT, auch dazu darf man ja den ganzen I4.0-Hype zählen.
https://www.heise.de/newsticker/mel...-1-Terabit-pro-Sekunde-gesichtet-3336494.html

Wenn das igendeine Firma mit Produktion trifft, gehen da die Lichter aus, denn es gibt ja noch ein wenig mehr als DDoS.


----------



## mariob (5 Oktober 2016)

Hi,
@ducati, das war ein sehr schöner Wendefilm, der wäre in der Täterä zu normalen Zeiten nie gezeigt worden, ich kenne den . Echt sehenswert für Zonis denen die Verhältnisse dort bekannt sind und waren. Schön das den außer mir noch jemand kennt.
Das Geräusch was die Lüfter und Piezos der A7100 und A7150 beim Start von sich geben, da werden Erinnerungen wach .

Gruß
Mario


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe mit gestern den Film "zwei schräge Vögel" angeschaut. Sind ganz lustige Aussagen mit dabei:
"Warum kann Siemens das aber wir nicht" => "Weil Siemens besser ist" => "Warum ist Siemens besser?" =>
"Weil die Konkurenz haben, wir aber nicht".

Zwei schräge Vögel, fliegen aber trotzdem


----------



## Markus (14 Oktober 2016)

Die Studie sieht ein bisschen so aus als hätte man 150mal nacheinander Günther Öttigner befragt...


----------



## mariob (16 Oktober 2016)

Hi,
@Markus, das ist meine Autobahnbrücke!

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Blockmove (16 Oktober 2016)

Nett ist auch der Preis der Studie ... 9600€.
Dafür kann man einen Parktikanten eine Weile hinsetzten und gezielt recherieren lassen.
(So wird es zumindest bei uns gemacht)

Gruß
Dieter


----------

